# Info on Red Snapper?



## RedSnapper (May 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the place I need to be or not, but I saw a 
Redsnapper riding mower on Craigslist and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Truth be told I don't really have a large enough yard to justify the purchase but they are only asking $200 and they say it's in real good condition. I already contacted the owner and am waiting for a response. Any one have any complaints? Anything positive? If I don't buy it, I'm still looking in to buying one so really any sort of suggestions are appreciated. I kind of went on there. Sorry.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Her name was Diane and she lived over by ... wait, you're talking about a lawnmower aren't you? Sorry, my bad.


----------



## RedSnapper (May 11, 2010)

LOL. Well it didn't work out. I called the guy's number over and over nothing. No Redsnapper. I guess I'm going to find something else then. I started reading on here and now I'm "hooked" get it? It took me all night to think of it.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck in your search.  (yea, I got it! LOL)


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome anyways! Good luck in finding the Tractor your after.


----------

